

Marriage finances for the modern era: a proposal - plusbryan
http://plusbryan.com/marriage-finances

======
sbennettmcleish
My wife and I took the cue from Scott Hanselman & his wife Mo a few years
back. Pay all income into one account and then pay yourselves an allowance for
"guilt free spending" for all the little things you want to just buy.

[http://hanselminutes.com/216/geek-relationship-tips-with-
sco...](http://hanselminutes.com/216/geek-relationship-tips-with-scotts-wife)

